# Best Long Range Wireless Desktop Card



## bionicsamir (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi....

This is my first post and this is my first question.

I have a Netgear wireless router and I want to buy a wireless desktop card that has a long range because the desktop will be couple of house far... maybe around 30 meters or more ... do you know any good long range wireless desktop card, if there does not exist any, then what is the best bet in the long range card. Thanks.


----------



## n2networksolutions (Apr 18, 2005)

Check out the wrt54gs router.  It will allow you to boost the signal strength from the router instead of the card itself.  You can download 3rd party software for this linksys router from sveasoft.com.  Once that is installed you can boost the power like 300%.  Also I believe 300mw is the max for transmitting so you can just look for cards with this ability.  The antenna can make the most difference though search ebay for antenna's that are directional.  This will allow you to point all your transmissions to once direction instead of multi-directional.


----------



## n2networksolutions (Apr 18, 2005)

Only problem you may have is the connectors be sure and check that they are going to match up.

Jeremy Whittaker
MCSE MSCA CCNA
http://www.n2networksolutions.com


----------



## bionicsamir (Apr 18, 2005)

I dont want to get a new router, but do you know of any good wireless desktop card that has a good range. Will appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## n2networksolutions (Apr 18, 2005)

Cisco makes a good one but expensive.  If you need good range buy a linksys wireless bridge.  Then upgrade the antenna on it.  You can find those on ebay.

Jeremy Whittaker
MCSE MSCA CCNA
http://www.n2networksolutions.com


----------



## bionicsamir (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a Netgear wireless router MR814 v3 and it has an antenna of 2dBi. I wonder that is there any antenna extention for this wireless router that I could attach to give me more dBi and hence a bit more powerful range.


----------



## i picKed a winna (Apr 22, 2005)

bionicsamir said:
			
		

> I have a Netgear wireless router MR814 v3 and it has an antenna of 2dBi. I wonder that is there any antenna extention for this wireless router that I could attach to give me more dBi and hence a bit more powerful range.




i have the same router and use a orinoco silver 11mbps wireless pcmcia card and i seem to get great distance with that..


----------



## n2networksolutions (May 2, 2005)

Take that antenna off and bring it to an electronics store.  Ask them to identify the type of connection.  Then search ebay for antenna _____ and that type of connection I'm sure there's tons of stuff out there.

Jeremy Whittaker
MCSE MCSA CCNA
http://www.N2NetworkSolutions.com
Arizona Computer Consulting


----------



## samstown22 (May 9, 2005)

ok, i know its a little off the original question, but still on topic...
are the $30 range extenders i see on pricewatch at all comparable to the $100 ones i see at retail? and, someone mentioned software extenders that work on linksys...would that work on a dell wlan router? (not mine, dont laugh, i would change it if i could) or is there anything that would reverse extend? say, from the receiving computer outward? im stuck too far away from any connectivity and physically have no way of hard wiring my way online, but our house has wireless...any suggestions?


----------



## Scrat (May 9, 2005)

Try this antanna connected to your card.
It's a Yagi 8dB antanna sold by Jaycar in Australia. The guys at my local shop said they tested it out at the shop with a wireless camera, and it worked upto about 100m away.


----------

